# Baltimore/DC Area Glamour Lighting Workshop



## DavidB (Sep 16, 2008)

Dont miss this opportunity for a detailed glamour lighting workshop in the Baltimore/Washington DC vicinity featuring super model Amber Gangi. This workshop is limited to ONLY 10 photographers, adults only.

Get instruction on proper lighting and posing for capturing a womans curves, sensuality, and sexuality. Learn how to get incredible images on simple backdrops.

This 4 hour intensive learning and shooting workshop are for those that are dead serious about bettering their glamour photography. Whether you are brand new or advanced, this workshop has something for everyone.

Just click below for all of the details!
http://www.posneg.com/laurellighting.html


----------



## DavidB (Sep 28, 2008)

Don't miss the fantastic, informative workshop!


----------

